
Improving the Responsiveness of the Document Detector - nuriaion
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/10/improving-the-responsiveness-of-the-document-detector/
======
120bits
Couple of days ago I tried the "scanning" feature. Had dozens of receipts that
I needed to scan. I was really impressed with document edge detection. I was
also able to stack 2 receipts and scan as one document. The edge detection was
failing in some cases. However, I was able to correct the edges manually. I
had a document with 2 different color background, the app had some issues
detecting the edges on it. It was detecting the only part of the document with
same color. But again I was able to manually select the edges and able to scan
entire document.

~~~
dunham
I've also had good luck with "scannable" in the past (acquired by evernote,
but still works without evernote). One nice thing about their UI is that as
soon as it gets a good lock, it acquires and processes the image, and then
moves on to the next one, making it really easy to quickly scan a stack of
papers into a single PDF.

------
amelius
Can they improve the resolution of the scanned document by exploiting that
multiple images are taken from different angles?

